# Mansarda



## Tono92

Come si dice in inglese mansarda inteso il luogo sopra la casa, ma sempre interna?


----------



## Italian luver

Credo che intendi dire "attic" se non e' giusto mi dispiace, ma ci ho provato.


----------



## ElaineG

Sì, è "attic."


----------



## mimitabby

what is the difference between mansarda e soffito?


----------



## shamblesuk

'Attic' o 'loft'.

Se si l'ha trasformato in un luogo dove si può abitare, dormire ecc, si chiama 'loft conversion'


----------



## Panpan

In Inglese, 'Mansard Roof' significa un tetto della mansarda, quello con due inclinazione. È per permettere pui spazio nella camera, che in inglese si chiama 'attic room' o 'penthouse apartment', dipende quanto grand'è.

Potete vedere uno cui

Scusate la mio Italiano povero per piacere

Panpan


----------



## ElisaAAA

Grazie mille a tutti!
Credo che userò la parola "attic" per descrivere una mansarda, cioè l'ultimo piano di 1 appartamento dotato di soffitto che segue il tetto spiovente. La mansarda che sto descrivendo include un bagno (toilet, basin & shower).

I hope "attic" is well understood worldwide with the meaning just described above  - no substantial differences between American and British English?

Thanks a lot.
Elisa


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
io aggiungerei "room" = "attic room", vedi post #6.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao elisaaa...penso proprio che una mansarda abitabile si descriva come *loft*. *Attic *e' la soffitta intesa come sottotetto dove si possono riporre oggetti, scatole e basta. Attic non ha la stessa accezione di attico.
Oppure segui il consiglio di Mary.


----------



## Lorena1970

ElisaAAA said:


> Credo che userò la parola "attic" per descrivere una mansarda, cioè l'ultimo piano di 1 appartamento dotato di soffitto che segue il tetto spiovente. La mansarda che sto descrivendo include un bagno (toilet, basin & shower).



Oggi come oggi, le mansarde ristrutturate adibite a miniappartamenti o monolocali, si chiamano "attic". Se invece sono abbaini accessibili dall'appartamento sottostante, sono "attic rooms", in quanto non hanno un'identità indipendente quali appartamenti.



pebblespebbles said:


> Ciao elisaaa...penso proprio che una mansarda abitabile si descriva come *loft*. *Attic *e' la soffitta intesa come sottotetto dove si possono riporre oggetti, scatole e basta. Attic non ha la stessa accezione di attico.
> Oppure segui il consiglio di Mary.



Mi dispiace ma loft identifica un open space di una certa dimensione e dai soffitti alti, non necessariamente sottotetto, spesso piuttosto a piano terra o piano primo, ricavato da uno spazio precedentemente adibito ad attività diverse da quelle abitative.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Ciao Lorena, e' vero quello che dici di loft. Anche io ho sentito chiamare loft spazi abitativi come da tua descrizione. In italia, almeno. Il dizionario riporta delle traduzioni diverse, pero'.
Io, la mia soffitta la chiamo attic. E' non e' abitabile. Forse, ormai, la parola ha assunto anche significato abitativo (forse perche' molti la ristrutturano per abitarla)...
Il dizionario riporta quello che hai descritto come attic flat e attic room...


----------



## Mary49

"attic"







"attic room"





"attic apartment"


----------



## Lorena1970

Non mi fiderei al 100% delle definizioni date da da Google... come non mi fido io stessa spesso e volentieri, ma approfondisco in base alle personali conoscenze in campo specifico.


----------



## Mary49

Non sono definizioni "date" da Google, che è solo un motore di ricerca...

Lofty ambitions    "Looking for loft conversion ideas? If you're lucky enough to have an attic that is as yet untouched, we say it's time to make better use of it. Converting loft space can not only provide much needed extra space, whether it be an additional living room, home office or bedroom and bathroom, but when done well can provide financial rewards, should you ever sell your property. We take a look at examples of crafty loft conversions that tackle tricky design stumbling blocks. Follow our guide to transform your attic from cluttered dumping ground into a chic, practical extra room".
You searched for attic - Architecture Art Designs 
Babington House | Attic Rooms
Best Things About Living in an Attic Apartment
Check out this property for sale on Rightmove!    "A traditional three bedroom (plus attic room) terraced house...".

Purtroppo tutti i siti che vendono o affittano "attic" (sic!) sono italiani...


----------



## Lorena1970

Mary49 said:


> Purtroppo tutti i siti che vendono o affittano "attic" (sic!) sono italiani...



Appunto. Volendo eiste anche il "vertical loft" 

Per quanto mi riguarda cercare definizioni precise in questo ambito è alquanto inutile. Tutto dipende dal contesto: se io dico "I am building a new tower block with with  a couple of nice attics above the penthouses" ovviamente non intendo soffitte...
Ma posso anche dire " I am building a new tower block with a full floor loft on top and two small attics above"
Se io dico " I am rearranging the attic of my house so to transform it into a nice small apartment to rent" è ovvio il senso, anche se non ho detto "attic room".
Come dice qualcuno: less words, more English. E tutto sta nel contesto.
Poi il gergo commerciale e quello degli architetti è assai diverso..........................................gli annunci per attrarre visitatori e vendere la qualunque chiamano loft anche la cuccia di un cane


----------



## pebblespebbles

Lorena1970 said:


> Non mi fiderei al 100% delle definizioni date da da Google... come non mi fido io stessa spesso e volentieri, ma approfondisco in base alle personali conoscenze in campo specifico.


Le definizioni di cui parlavo sono riportate in wordreference e dizionario monolingue Oxford. "Attic" e basta e' data come soffitta.
"Penthouse" e' l' attico italiano.


----------



## Mary49

Lorena1970 said:


> Appunto.


Forse non mi sono spiegata: se i siti che offrono "attic" sono solo italiani, mi viene il dubbio che "attic" sia usato in modo sbagliato, da italiani, appunto. Prova a cercare "attic for rent" o "attic for sale": sono tutte agenzie italiane. Non ho trovato alcun sito immobiliare inglese o americano che offrisse "attic" e basta, ma "attic apartment", "attic flat" o "loft".


----------



## Lorena1970

pebblespebbles said:


> Le definizioni di cui parlavo sono riportate in wordreference e dizionario monolingue Oxford. "Attic" e basta e' data come soffitta.
> "Penthouse" e' l' attico italiano.


Giusto. Ma dipende dal contesto. Se sto parlando di un attic ristrutturato e vivibile, posso dire "attic" così come "attic apartment". Dipende dal contesto, da con chi stai parlando e per cosa stai dialogando.
Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------



## johngiovanni

We have one, and we call it "the attic".  It was a "loft conversion", many years ago, a DIY job, but now it's just called  "the attic".
It's not for rent.  It is part of our house.  It has "office space", a sitting area, etc.
Effectively, it comprises the "third floor".  There is room for sleeping if necessary - airbeds or futons.

A penthouse hereabouts would be something else.  It would suggest a rather luxurious appartment on the highest floor of an appartment building.
We don't have a penthouse, we have an attic.


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> We have one, and we call it "the attic".  It was a "loft conversion", many years ago, a DIY job, but now it's just called  "the attic".
> It's not for rent.  It is part of our house.  It has "office space", a sitting area, etc.
> Effectively, it comprises the "third floor".  There is room for sleeping if necessary - airbeds or futons.
> 
> A penthouse hereabouts would be something else.  It would suggest a rather luxurious appartment on the highest floor of an appartment building.
> We don't have a penthouse, we have an attic.


----------



## pebblespebbles

Anche una scatola di cartone qualcuno la chiama casa, dipende sempre dal contesto e dalle risorse , linguistiche o meno, che uno possiede.
Attic (eng) = soffitta
Attico(ita) = penthouse (ultimo piano nobile di una casa o di un palazzo)
Sono "false friends", nella loro accezione piu' diffusa (non l'unica).
Si suppone che circoli vivacemente una traduzione indebita della parola attico (ita) in attic (eng)


----------



## london calling

johngiovanni said:


> We have one, and we call it "the attic".  It was a "loft conversion", many years ago, a DIY job, but now it's just called  "the attic".
> It's not for rent.  It is part of our house.  It has "office space", a sitting area, etc.
> Effectively, it comprises the "third floor".  There is room for sleeping if necessary - airbeds or futons.
> 
> A penthouse hereabouts would be something else.  It would suggest a rather luxurious appartment on the highest floor of an appartment building.
> We don't have a penthouse, we have an attic.


Right.


----------



## Lorena1970

pebblespebbles said:


> Attic (eng) = soffitta  *mansarda*
> Attico(ita) = penthouse (ultimo piano nobile di una casa o di un palazzo)



O è l'ultimo piano o è il piano nobile. Le due definizioni non possono coincidere!
(Piano Nobile = 1° piano. Attico = Ultimo piano panoramico )


----------



## Mary49

> Attic (eng) = soffitta *mansarda*


Come si direbbe allora "soffitta" in inglese?


----------



## pebblespebbles

Lorena, you are wrong. You can call "attic" the last floor under the roof where you built a room, or a small appartment, if you want. But if you mention it in a conversation , out of the blue, everybody would understand you are talking about a "soffitta", unless you specify you converted it. The main translation of "attic" is soffitta, or "the place under the roof".
My attic doesn't even have the floor where to walk in, I can put boxes only over the beams. I can look in from a smal squared hole on the ceiling covered by a wooden top, and I had to buy a ladder to climb over there.
That's what verybody thinks of, when you talk about an "attic" in Ireland.


----------



## Holymaloney

I'm no expert but I'm inclinded to agree with Mary and pebbles. For me the *attic* is the room/space under the roof (usually where you store junk and stuff). You can transform it and it would become an *attic room* or an *attic appartment*, which in Italian would be a *mansarda*.


----------



## Tegs

I agree with Pebbles and HolyM - an attic is accessed using a ladder and is not habitable. 

John said his attic was first called a "loft conversion" but that they now refer to it as the "attic". In your own house, talking to your family, who all know that the attic is a room, this of course completely logical - in fact, calling it "the loft conversion" years after it has been converted would sound odd and overly formal. 

We don't know what context Elisa wants to use this word in, but if she's trying to rent out an attic room, I would definitely not recommend advertising it as "an attic". People will think you are renting storage space.


----------



## Lorena1970

pebblespebbles said:


> Lorena, you are wrong.



I am not sure we are competing to see who is 100% right or wrong. I think there are many different ways to say the same and context helps to figure out what kind of attic we are talking of.

That said, however you want to call it, there is a proper term for "mansarda", as OED reports, because as Elisa said a mansarda is a room under sloped roof:

*mansard* |ˈmansɑːd, -səd| 
noun(also mansard roof)a roof which has four sloping sides, each of which becomes steeper halfway down.
• Brit. another term for gambrel.
• a storey or apartment under a mansard roof.
ORIGIN mid 18th cent.: from French mansarde, named after F. Mansart (see Mansart, François) .




Mary49 said:


> Come si direbbe allora "soffitta" in inglese?



Attic. Ma anche mansarda si può dire attic. Ho sbagliato io a correggere, dovevo mettere *"o"*. Capita.

Per futuri approfondimenti qui ci si può divertire ad andare di link in link:

attic (architecture) - Memidex dictionary/thesaurus
Loft v attic - Designing Buildings Wiki


----------



## Mary49

Mah, mi sembra che i post #26 e #27, scritti ambedue da "English speakers" siano rimasti lettera morta...


Holymaloney said:


> I'm no expert but I'm inclinded to agree with Mary and pebbles. For me the *attic* is the room/space under the roof (usually where you store junk and stuff). You can transform it and it would become an *attic room* or an *attic appartment*, which in Italian would be a *mansarda*.





Tegs said:


> I agree with Pebbles and HolyM - an attic is accessed using a ladder and is not habitable.
> John said his attic was first called a "loft conversion" but that they now refer to it as the "attic". In your own house, talking to your family, who all know that the attic is a room, this of course completely logical - in fact, calling it "the loft conversion" years after it has been converted would sound odd and overly formal.
> We don't know what context Elisa wants to use this word in, but if she's trying to rent out an attic room, I would definitely not recommend advertising it as "an attic". People will think you are renting storage space.


----------



## Lorena1970

Tutti pareri possono essere utili, e non è sempre detto che i madrelingua abbiano ragione al 100%. Ciò detto, non voglio dire che hanno torto. Io ho dato il mio contributo e opinione. Ci penserà Elisaa a decidere in accordo col suo testo: mi pare abbia l'imbarazzo della scelta!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Loft v attic - Designing Buildings Wiki
> 
> The terms 'loft' and 'attic' are often used interchangeably to describe a large void under, or partly under a roof, but above the main occupied spaces, that it is possible to access.
> However, some definitions suggest that the term ‘attic’ refers to the entire storey of a building under the roof, whereas the term ‘loft’ refers to one or more rooms or spaces under the roof, but not the entire storey.
> According to the government, the difference between a loft room and an attic room is:
> 
> A loft room is accessed by a fixed staircase and has the whole loft area converted to a living space including the sloped eaves if the property has a pitched roof.
> An attic room is accessed by a fixed staircase and has the eaves area of the loft squared off to create a box room in the centre.



Questo sito UK cita le normative, quindi direi che è affidabile.
Da quello che leggo

*Attic* = soffitta

Se la si trasforma per renderla abitabile può diventare *attic room* oppure *loft room* a seconda delle caratteritiche indicate. Queste sono per noi mansarda.


----------

